# Digital Refractometers?



## LeonardS (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope someone knows, because I will buy one at that price. Thanks for posting!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

got this one a few years back for a little under $300. looks like it's gone up a bit. totally satisfied with it.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

squarepeg said:


> totally satisfied with it.


Do you apply a brix to percent moisture in honey correction to your readings?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

AstroBee said:


> Do you apply a brix to percent moisture in honey correction to your readings?



oops, forgot to add the link. it's calibrated before each use with distilled water and has a digital readout.

https://www.nationalmicroscope.com/digital-portable-honey-refractometer-model-4422-pal-22s.html


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Okay, you're using the digital "honey" refractometer (not one designed for brix). Therefore your reading will be good without further adjustment.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

AstroBee said:


> Okay, you're using the digital "honey" refractometer (not one designed for brix). Therefore your reading will be good without further adjustment.


correct ab. this one is made really well and is easy to clean. that company happens to handle the warranty work on this product (although i haven't needed it) and had the best price at the time.


----------



## Pete O (Jul 13, 2013)

I noticed that the Amazon refractometer posted by the OP takes a non-standard Hungarian battery; that could be a problem. It could just be an oddball voltage or size.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Pete,

Where did you see that?

I was looking on: http://www.milwaukeetesters.com/MA871.html where is says 9v alkaline, which I just assumed was a standard 9 volt battery you can purchase anywhere.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Actually, if you search on Amazon, you'll find the same model being sold with a case, and if you look at the picture, you can see a standard 9 volt battery. Doesn't look exotic to me.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, the Amazon listing linked in the OP does say this ...



> *Batteries 1 Nonstandard Battery batteries required. (included)*
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Refractometer-Automatic-Compensation-Resolution/dp/B007Z4IN58



Here is a link to the MA871 Instruction Manual
http://www.milwaukeeinstruments.com/pdf/MA871.pdf

If you go to page 14, you can see that the battery is one of those 'coin' style batteries, and on an earlier page it says the battery is 9 volts. A 9 volt coin battery is not all that common - so far I haven't found one.

.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Radar,

I'm looking on pg 14 and I see the cover that looks like a disk, but the battery below looks rectangular. Elsewhere I see it called out as a 9v AA battery, which seems odd.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, given the shape of the device, if the battery access hatch is on the bottom, a standard 9 volt battery is not going to fit. In the USA, AA batteries are 1.5 volts (OK some NiCad versions are 1.2 volts) but a 9 volt AA battery is not something that I would call standard.) 



> Battery Type/Life 1 x 9 volt AA batteries / 5000 readings
> (page 6)
> 
> http://www.milwaukeeinstruments.com/pdf/MA871.pdf


I suggest locating a source for the replacement _battery _before you consider purchasing this refractometer.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I've gotten 2 independent confirmations that the unit takes a standard 9 volt battery.

Also, look at this amazon listing and see the top of the provided battery. Looks like a standard 9volt. 

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-Ins...id=1408223814&sr=8-3&keywords=milwaukee+ma871


Still, there seems to be some misinformation on this particular unit, so please do your own research before purchasing.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The product linked in post #14 does say ....


> Mi0005 9V Battery


and a search for Mi0005 does turn up a link to a conventional shape 9v battery ...
http://www.eseasongear.com/ma6lgoba9val.html


It would be nice to have an _adventuresome _soul spring for one of these and report back ...


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

I received a Milwaukee MA871 today. *The unit does take a standard 9 volt battery.* First impressions are that it is a well made unit. The only issue I found is that the battery compartment is a tight squeeze for the connector, but not a big deal. The unit calibrates very easily using a supplied sample of distilled water. The unit came with the calibration fluid, 2 plastic pipettes, 9 volt battery, and I got the unit with the hard case. 

Any perspective buyers must realize that this is a Brix refractometer, and will require manual conversion to percent moisture. To me this is a small inconvenience for the substantial cost savings over a honey refractometer. 

A link to where I bought this unit: http://www.testequipmentdepot.com/milwaukee/refractometers/ma871box.htm


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brix

I tripped around the internet looking for a conversion brix to moisture content. I couldn't find one. Lots of talk of the binary limitations , total dissolved solids , sucrose, fructose maltose etc blah blah blah.
Looks very complicated!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The yellow box sidebar at this page:

http://www.misco.com/Downloads/MISCO-TB-Honey.pdf
discusses some of the issues in using a brix refractometer in an effort to measure honey moisture.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

That link was actual one I looked over, lots of science behind what may seem to some to be fairly simple problem at first glance (me)!

Maybe AstroBee could make it simpler for us? 

How long will your refractor in the case float in 60# 17.5% moisture honey @ 68 degrees.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

You can test your fruits and tomatoes now too! Just blend, and squeeze through a tissue or paper toil and put a drop or two and go.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Mbeck said:


> Maybe AstroBee could make it simpler for us?


Well, I don't know how simple I can make this, and I certainly don't claim any special expertise in this area, but perhaps this document will help. I suspect that the table on page 12 is all that is needed.

http://www.inspection.gc.ca/DAM/DAM...e/honey_manual_chapter5_1385736657998_eng.pdf


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks.
I did some more reading to better understand the topic. There are lots of varibles that can influence results.
I'm probably over complicating something that should work well enough for average use.

A simpler explanation.
http://www.misco.com/refractometer-...sugar-and-moisture-content-with-refractometer


It is interesting how complicated testing, measuring and grading honey can be.


----------



## woodedareas (Sep 10, 2010)

I use a MiscoPalm. Unfortunately, it is $369.00. I bought it several years ago and have never had an issue with it. It is the most useful device that I have for checking moisture content. I always take a sample each time I fill an order even it if is only a few cases. Probably too pricey if a beekeeper only has 1 or 2 colonies.


----------

